# Best Elvis Lip Thread!!



## AcadianTornado (Jul 30, 2012)

Just wanted to start an Elvis lip thread! Post your best Elvis pic! Here's today's variety on the trails ;P


----------



## zigzag (Oct 4, 2011)

A few more


----------



## AcadianTornado (Jul 30, 2012)

Zig,
That first pic is gold!!!! ;D


----------



## timgillbo (Nov 24, 2012)

Here is Max


----------



## David (Jul 17, 2012)

Awesome thread! 
Here's Mika at 10 weeks ;D


----------



## Kdwyer915 (Oct 23, 2012)

Milo's Elvis face


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Used to get this a lot. Boy was very opinionated


----------



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

I got a good one tonight while trying to take some Christmas pictures!!


----------



## zigzag (Oct 4, 2011)

Trying to post this pic right side up


----------



## AlmaPup (Sep 18, 2012)

Love it when Alma does this


----------



## AcadianTornado (Jul 30, 2012)

Love it Alma!! ;D


----------

